# M-Tech Prototype Series



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

[edited] Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance. But is this a completely new chassis or are you upgrading the Life-like M chassis with stronger magnets.

Also, the pics are kind of blurry

Brian


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Bkreaume-- The chassis is the m car upgraded. Had it gone into production with LL, the chassis would have been redone with improvements. Sorry about the pics but in resizing some clarity suffers.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like you need to use a Macro setting.

So far it just looks like some K&Js glued in...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks


----------

